# Newbie big family



## Steamboatkids (May 31, 2012)

Hi all  
love this site amazing info thanks to all who contribute!!!
I am buying resale points via eBay and wondering if better to buy multiple contracts or one/two large ones. My goal is 1.25m to use both within Wyndham and trade rci. Did bonnet creek tour would cost fortune with developer pts but all I see that I may miss buying resale is the rooftop club access.  
I have 5 children 12years to 3months and hope to have both week stay large units (4br presidential) as well as separate mommy and me get aways....will that amount allow for a few decent trips?  
How long should I expect to wait for contracts? CJ timeshares and donate for a cause  ok?   And sellers I should be wary of?  

Thanks in advance for all your input as I'm very excited and nervous! ANY advice is welcomed


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 31, 2012)

I would stick with larger contracts just because of the closing and transfer costs which probably average $800 per contract. If you are looking for 4 bedroom presidentials this may be 1 instance where ARP may be a benefit as long as you can plan a year out. 

Jason


----------



## am1 (May 31, 2012)

You are best to rent the larger units from other owners.  

There is no upfront purchase price or long-term commitment.  

Those sellers are alright on ebay but always expect hiccups.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2012)

IMO, at your point level is when VIP really becomes viable..

Lets use your want for a 4br at Bonnett Creek as an example:

a 4br at Bonnet Creek in Prime Season is 424,000 points, with 1.25 million points and lets assume $5 per 1,000 MF, you will be able to get 'about' 3 weeks for that the MF's will be about $520.83 a Month or $2083.33 Per Trip,  $297.62 per night of Vacation....

BUT with VIP Plantium and the 50% discount on points booked within 60 days, that 3 weeks turns into ATLEAST 6 weeks, MF's are still that $520.83 a month, but because you are getting TWICE the vacation time, it goes down to $1041.67 per week or $148.81 per night...Thats still a bit high though

IMO, if you CAN buy retail, i would in this case, it doubles the amount, Renting is not economical, the guys that rent Wyndham units rent for WAY WAY too much


----------



## kalua (May 31, 2012)

*buying 1.5 million points.*

Ride    the poster said he is buying resale,so vip does not apply,Idon't think he wants to pay retail for a million points.


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2012)

Ride is right to point  out that you will miss more than just the roof top club buying resale. The big plus with VIP is the last minute discount...but 

lets finish Rdes calculation..125000 points retail will cost well over $150000...put that money in the bank  rather than paying it to Wyndham and he will earn his maintenance fees.

Also ride didnt consider that you wont see any of the 4 bedroom presidentials in the discount window

resale is the way to go

Now to the ops question

is 1250000 points the right amount?  For the stated purpose, I think so...Just dont forget that the purchase is easy...maintenance fees are forever, and you are looking at about $500 a month...


----------



## MichaelColey (May 31, 2012)

Also, the chances of getting a 4BR at 60 days out is probably pretty small.

Congrats on discovering timeshares, and for going the resale route!  We also discovered timeshares after becoming a "big" family (3 kids, not 5) when we outgrew hotels.  We love it so much that we wish we would have discovered it sooner!

Don't buy too much.  You can always rent from other Wyndham owners, and some renters have VIP status and rent for not much more than their MFs.


----------



## Paumavista (May 31, 2012)

*Another Point of View*

JMHO (just my humble opinion).....Your family is too big to fully take advantage of timeshare usage....... so is ours (we do foster care....so our "family" can range from 4 to 10+).

Staying in a 4 bedroom timeshare/condo is very rare within timeshare exchanges (even 3 bedrooms are hard to come by) - you are limiting yourself severly.  Timesharing works best for families of 4 or less - many timeshares accomodate a max of 6 and your family is already too big.  

I have often considered a timeshare as one option to our vacations - perhaps for those couple escapes or occasionally when we get down to a group of 6 or less.  But we need to use other options more frequently - VRBO; CyberRentals, etc to find larger accomodations (I do not like using the living room couch as a bedroom when traveling for more than a couple days).  

I  Love timeshares (we've stayed in Wyndham, Marriott, Westin, Hilton, etc) but I only use this as one option in my vacation planning.  I would not put all my vacation options into timesharing.


----------



## bnoble (May 31, 2012)

> But we need to use other options more frequently - VRBO; CyberRentals, etc to find larger accomodations (I do not like using the living room couch as a bedroom when traveling for more than a couple days).


This---plus the suggestion to rent from large VIP owners---is pretty good advice for your situation.


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2012)

Paumavista said:


> JMHO (just my humble opinion).....Your family is too big to fully take advantage of timeshare usage....... so is ours (we do foster care....so our "family" can range from 4 to 10+).
> 
> Staying in a 4 bedroom timeshare/condo is very rare within timeshare exchanges (even 3 bedrooms are hard to come by) - you are limiting yourself severly.  Timesharing works best for families of 4 or less - many timeshares accomodate a max of 6 and your family is already too big.
> 
> ...



Its too late for the op to do anything about the size of his family (even if he wanted to)...That ship has sailed

I agree 4 bedroom timeshares are few and far between, but two two bedrooms or even a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom ought to work, and I think cheaper than renting a  big vacation home


----------



## am1 (May 31, 2012)

If going retail just buy 1 million. Probably do not need 1.25 million with the discounts.  If you feel you do, buy the rest resale.

You will have to work out your own numbers and weigh the risks.  

Most times I am sure resale does not work but for some people it can.

Just be careful to not over commit when buying resale.  If you go that route buy half, if you need more credit pool next years points first.  Then look into actually buying more.


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 31, 2012)

I agree about timesharing being a bit more difficult for those needing 3 or 4 bedroom size units.  But I do not agree that timesharing is best for those with a family size of 4.  Families of 4 can easily just rent a hotel room.  It is those families of 5 or 6 that cannnot fit in a hotel unit or even a simple one bedroom unit that I feel timesharing is a great fit for.  Not saying that it doesn't work great for the smaller families of even 1 or 2.  I see alot of people use their timeshares to travel solo.

I do agree with the poster who said that you might possibly need to look into two 2 bedroom units, or a 3 bedroom and a 1 bedroom.  You will need to be creative, it will probably cost more points (not sure if a 4 bedroom is twice the cost of two 2 bedrooms), and you will need to examine very carefully the areas that you would like to visit to see if the Wyndhams in those areas can accomadate you.

If there is a certain overbuilt area like Williamsburg, Massanutten, Branson, Orlando (but park tickets prices there would kill you), that you would like to go to on a regular basis, you may want to consider owning a fixed size unit in that area.  I know the overbuilt areas seem to have the bigger size units.  That way you are guaranteed the bigger size plus alot of the bigger size units in these areas are lock offs which may or may not come in handy.  Then I would round out your portfolio with a not too small Wyndham contract, that you and your significant other can use for those getaways.

Just some of my thoughts.

Lisa


----------



## Hobo1 (May 31, 2012)

ronparise said:


> lets finish Rdes calculation..125000 points retail will cost well over $150000...put that money in the bank  rather than paying it to Wyndham and he will earn his maintenance fees.



Hey Ron, 

Would you mind sharing the name of your bank? I would love to know where I can get a $2000 return on a $15,000 deposit today. :whoopie: 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Paumavista (May 31, 2012)

ronparise said:


> I agree 4 bedroom timeshares are few and far between, but two two bedrooms or even a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom ought to work, and I think cheaper than renting a  big vacation home



Personally I would not consider staying in separate units ......if mom and dad need to be split between two separate units (and I'm not sure how else you could do this .....unless you put the kids in one condo and parents in another one  )

I would need to find another way to vacation no matter what the savings.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 31, 2012)

Paumavista said:


> Personally I would not consider staying in separate units ......if mom and dad need to be split between two separate units (and I'm not sure how else you could do this .....unless you put the kids in one condo and parents in another one  )
> 
> I would need to find another way to vacation no matter what the savings.



I'd do it with a large lock off like the Woodstone units are Massanutten, throw the kids in the upstairs unit and you below...that way you can hear if they are being noisy


----------



## MichaelColey (May 31, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I agree about timesharing being a bit more difficult for those needing 3 or 4 bedroom size units.  But I do not agree that timesharing is best for those with a family size of 4.  Families of 4 can easily just rent a hotel room.  It is those families of 5 or 6 that cannnot fit in a hotel unit or even a simple one bedroom unit that I feel timesharing is a great fit for.  Not saying that it doesn't work great for the smaller families of even 1 or 2.  I see alot of people use their timeshares to travel solo.


As a family of 5, I agree. Timesharing works great for us.

3BR units are quite a bit easier to find than 4BR, so I wonder it that might work better for most larger families?  Parents and infants in one room, boys in one, girls in the other.


----------



## Steamboatkids (May 31, 2012)

Wow thanks guys. This is lots of terrific info to digest!! Muy appreciado....
With all the due dilligence and research I am leaning heavily on purchasing resale Wyndham 

Why are 4brs so hard to get? 
Resale is less that a penny a point why would I want to pay .10 retail ( this an honest question)? Also still pay same MF. Why not just have more points to play with? And use the extra $$ to cover expenses? 
 As I stated in first post I would like to use most often for Mommy and me get aways or the much needed girls trip somewhere fabulous.  I prefer to travel offseason also to avoid crowds.  So big question is 1.2m points a good amount to have travel ease and freedom?  
Please explain the best ways for me to use rci to get fun travel?
 and MOSTLY - do you have opinions on eBay sellers? ( specifically CJ timeshares and donate for a cause) but any others as well.  

I truly appreciate all your feedback.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 31, 2012)

Paumavista said:


> JMHO (just my humble opinion).....Your family is too big to fully take advantage of timeshare usage....... so is ours (we do foster care....so our "family" can range from 4 to 10+).
> 
> Staying in a 4 bedroom timeshare/condo is very rare within timeshare exchanges (even 3 bedrooms are hard to come by) - you are limiting yourself severly.  Timesharing works best for families of 4 or less - many timeshares accomodate a max of 6 and your family is already too big.
> 
> ...



I think you are correct that exchanges of more than a 3 bedroom would be difficult to come by. If they stay within Wyndham and can plan to book 10 - 13 months out I think 4 bedrooms are doable unless you are looking at some place like Palm Aire or Majestic Sun in Destin that literally only have 1 of those units. We are only a family of 4 but most times friends or the grand parents come along so we like the 4 bedroom presidentials. We haven't had an issue getting one when we wanted one. We actually just booked one last week for spring break at BC with no ARP. 

Jason


----------



## Steamboatkids (May 31, 2012)

But 2 2brs is fairly easy to do?   What about with rci?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 31, 2012)

Steamboatkids said:


> But 2 2brs is fairly easy to do?   What about with rci?



It all depends on where you want to go and how far in advance you can plan. With RCI if you can plan more than a year in advance it gives you a better chance of getting multiple rooms. One thing to remember though is RCI isn't the value it use to be once it moved to the fixed grid so you will probably get more out of your points within Wyndham instead of RCI.

Jason


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2012)

Hobo1 said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Would you mind sharing the name of your bank? I would love to know where I can get a $2000 return on a $15,000 deposit today. :whoopie:
> 
> Thanks in Advance



One of us dropped a zero thats $150,000 

Im assuming $6000 maintenance fees

4% ought to do it and although a bank wont work today a good muni bond ought to work. and mature when the youngest is ready for college


----------



## ronparise (May 31, 2012)

Steamboatkids said:


> Wow thanks guys. This is lots of terrific info to digest!! Muy appreciado....
> With all the due dilligence and research I am leaning heavily on purchasing resale Wyndham
> 
> Why are 4brs so hard to get?
> ...



Check out the wyndham book for all the points charts (the link is in one of the stickies at the top of this wyndham forum

I have timeshares from both cj timeshares and donate for a cause....No problems with either one.   Actually there were problems and in both cases both sellers were quick to make it right...no argument s...I wouldnt hesitate to buy from either one again,   ...CJ was my first and I really didnt understand what I had done..Kyle Stobie (cybernaught33) on ebay. was really patient, told me what to expect and then delivered exactly as promised    CJs sellers put their phone numbers in their ebay ads, and they will answer the phone when you call...If you cant tell CJ is my favorite..


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 31, 2012)

Steamboatkids said:


> Wow thanks guys. This is lots of terrific info to digest!! Muy appreciado....
> With all the due dilligence and research I am leaning heavily on purchasing resale Wyndham
> 
> Why are 4brs so hard to get?
> ...



Resale is only way to go. $150K+ in good investment like  Vanguard   Market Index  Fund will return 9-10% over long period of time which I am assume you are making a long term investment in future vacations.  This is around 15K earnings  which will leave money left over after paying MF.  Plus you will have  original principal to  use for kids education! Think  Developer interest rate of 16%! 

Forget about booking 4 BRs at 60 days  or through RCI without on going search. Yes,  an occassional cancellalion in 60-15 day window but like winning lottery.  Plus EH is in there stealing all the good stuff!

Assume with 7 travellers  you must plan way out.

In any condo, apartment, time share there are so many deluxe/pent house/ 4BRs/large suites/corner units, etc. Simply put most people cannot afford  premium price or do not need  the best and generally just one top floor. Developers do try and optimize with lock offs! That is why Windham with sell studio  to 4 BR or EOY. Different strokes for different folks.

IMO  1.2 points  should be fine. I would shoot for three   400K  contracts at resorts  you will likely use. There is a   legitimate licensed broker named Angel  England  on Wyndham  site that  specializes in large  resales.

Can't come up with answer on RCI question other than if looking for large units do on going search!

As far as resellers mixed reviews here. If you go with 97+ seller who has done tons of sales and been around a few years should be OK. If someone  has 2-3%  complaints  probably  some people are impossible to please.

But, then people continue to buy direct  from Wyndham with a "F"  BBB rating.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 31, 2012)

Steamboatkids said:


> Why are 4brs so hard to get?


There are so few of them.

I realize you're talking about Wyndham, but if you look at RCI Weeks exchanges, here's a breakdown of what's currently available for exchange worldwide:

3BR or larger: 5021 units
2BR: 47,570 units
1BR: 59,283 units
Studio or Hotel: 60,032 units

Of those 5,021 units that are 3BR or larger, I'm not sure how many are 4BR (or larger), but I suspect that it's probably 5% or less.  So out of all the units out there, WAY less than 1% of them are 4BR or larger.

I'm sure Wyndham's numbers are similar to this.

You'll have much better success finding either a 3BR unit or even better success finding a pair of 2BR units.  2BR units are abundant.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 31, 2012)

Another thing to keep in mind is that timeshares are quite a bit different than hotels.  With hotels, you can find rooms available almost anytime, cancel without penalty, wait until the last minute, have tons of choices, etc.

With timeshares, you often have to plan far in advance, you can have steep penalties if your plans change, availability may be very limited, nothing may be available within 30-60 days, the largest units disappear quick, and you're very limited on the locations (it's mostly just resort/vacation areas).


----------



## DrBopp (Jun 1, 2012)

*Different use years*

I would also consider getting at least 2 contracts to break up those million + points and that the contracts have different use years. That way you can extend your points beyond a current year's usage in some cases. Things do come up from time to time and with the number of points you are considering, you may not get to use all of them in a given year. If not, you can always deposit your points into RCI, but you can extend them beyond Jan-Dec if you have multiple use years. It is not applicable in all circumstances, but it does come in handy from time to time and enough to justify the extra closing cost you may incur when you purchase your contracts.

Gordon


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 1, 2012)

I would NOT recommend moving forward until you've rented some from other owners, made sure it's something that works for you, have a better idea of the availability, understand other options, etc.

It's a HUGE ongoing commitment, and not one you should enter into lightly.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 1, 2012)

Keep in mind that you don't really lose anything by putting off your decision and renting for now.

Any deal offered by a developer will be there later.  They love to create a false sense of urgency with their spiel.

Timeshares don't usually appreciate in value.  Look at what your proposed purchase is worth today in the resale market.

Take your time.  Learn how things work and make the wisest decision for your family.


----------



## Hobo1 (Jun 1, 2012)

ronparise said:


> One of us dropped a zero thats $150,000
> 
> Im assuming $6000 maintenance fees
> 
> 4% ought to do it and although a bank wont work today a good muni bond ought to work. and mature when the youngest is ready for college



I guess I missed that extra zero  

The muni bond could work but I'll be dead by the time that kid is ready for college  

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 1, 2012)

I still feel that a non-Wyndham 4 bedroom unit may work best for the original poster. We are not mountain people so Massannuten is not for us, but those units are ideal lock off units.  With a Wyndham or some type of non-RCI points based contact to supplement the get a ways.  When you start talking about bring RCI trading into the mix 1.  you add to your costs and 2.  a lot of those larger units are lock off units and alot of lock off unit owners have found that they get more value if they lock off the unit and deposit them as 2 smaller units rather than one larger unit.

That said.  Keep in mind that when doing an ARP (advanced reservation priority ie utilizing the 13 month priority booking window), you need to have enough points in ONE contract to make the reservation.  For example, we have a 254K contract at Myrtle Beach Seawatch, a 154K every other year contract at the same resort and a 49K contract at the same resort.  We can only ARP for a unit up to the total points in any one contract.  We cannot combine the 254 and the 49 to ARP for a unit 303K unit or say we use 189K from the 254K contract, leaving us with a remainder of 65K (math may be off).  We cannot combine that extra 65K with either of the other contracts to ARP a unit.

Once the 10 month booking period hits, then points are points.  But if you are looking for ARP, then the above paragraph is very important to remember.  Which takes you back to determining where you want to vacation and checking out the point charts for those resorts where you would like to stay to make sure that you get a contract large enough to cover the ARP if you feel it is needed.

Someone mentioned Angel and she is an Angel to work with.  She has a Fairfield Yahoo group that you can join and she will send frequent emails showing her inventory.  The yahoo group is called Fairfield because it was established before the Wyndham name change and apparently it is not easy to change a yahoo group name.  She is part of a licensed real estate group.  To be fair, there is another agent named Jeff Fudge who is part of that same real estate group.  He also has a Fairfield yahoo group that does the same thing.  Sometimes the inventory overlaps, but more often than not, it is different inventory.  Have dealt personally with Angel, but not with Jeff, but he has responded promptly to any inquires that I have made from him.

My final piece of advice is to have patience.  I know from personal experience how difficult it is to have patience (I think most of us know this feeling), expecially when technically we are dealing with next year's vacation plans.  It is hard enough to find the perfect contract, but then we have to wait to take that first vacation.  However, now is not the time to get the best deals.  You are competing with people who have just got back from vacation and who might have just sat through a timeshare presentation.  SO anything would look like a great deal to them compared to developer prices.  As vacations wind (sp) down, and people get focused on back to school and holidays, and those who really don't want to keep their timeshares start looking at another maintenance fee bill coming due, the timeshare market takes a seasonal drop.  That is the time to buy.  I have picked up some great deals during the months of Oct, Nov and Dec.

Good Luck!


----------



## shaun401 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Question for the more experienced tuggers*

For what the OP is looking to achieve, do you you think that a cheap RCI points account paired with a Wyndham Contract with less points would give the OP more for what they are looking to do?

Since the Wyndham change regarding RCI, I have no desire to use my Wyndham points to do RCI exchanges.  I will just pay the $39 to pool my points.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 1, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Its too late for the op to do anything about the size of his family (even if he wanted to)...That ship has sailed



Lets not take this option off the table......


----------



## Steamboatkids (Jun 1, 2012)

As I stated earlier lots to digest great info BUT I think the size of my family may not be negotiable,just saying' ..... 

Is rci points something I should look in to?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 2, 2012)

Steamboatkids said:


> As I stated earlier lots to digest great info BUT I think the size of my family may not be negotiable,just saying' .....
> 
> Is rci points something I should look in to?



RCI points will just add to your costs and limit your options.  For example, if you have a bad year and can't use your points, renting a points reservation  is not allowed by RCI.  We just had a few years where our travel was limited due to health issues and I don't know what we would have done if my husband hadn't been able to rent our Wyndham points.


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 2, 2012)

If you are hot to buy, you might consider phasing in your purchases to make sure:  1. you don't buy too many points; and, 2. make sure you like the Wyndham points product.   

So, buy a resale 300k-ish contract at say Smoky Mountains or Grand Desert (resorts with stable, low fees) and use it for a year or two.   If you need more, buy more.  If you don't like it, you'll easily be able to give it away.


----------



## Bikeguy (Jun 2, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I would NOT recommend moving forward until you've rented some from other owners, made sure it's something that works for you, have a better idea of the availability, understand other options, etc.
> 
> It's a HUGE ongoing commitment, and not one you should enter into lightly.



1)  Totally agree.  Try it and make sure there isn't something you don't like about it.  I thought I would love Marriott Grand Ocean (MGO) and rented last year. Was looking into buying there or buying Marriott and trading in.  Found out the humidity made Hilton Head in general a place I'll be happy to never visit again in the summer.

2) For those with more than 2 kids (like me), type in the city of your choice on expedia or whatever and see how many hotels offer rooms that would fit your family.  I thought it would be very few.  There are more offerings than I thought in many cities.

3) I like flexibility (some might call it ADD), and renting from owners whether timeshares on redweek, tug or eBay, as well as condos on VRBO better fit my lack of ability to commit a year out.  With soccer and basketball and other sports, there is no way I can commit more than a few months out.  Was looking to rent the wrong week at MGO last summer until my daughter clarified when her soccer tournament was!  And that was only 2 months out.  And my friend on here just rented his June 16 Bonnet Creek week for $650 in the distressed forum (members only) because his kids baseball team made the all stars or playoffs or something like that.

4) There are a lot of people getting great value out of timeshares.  I believe they either fall into good planners a year out, or 60 or 30 days or less, with good flexibility.  I currently fall into neither, although I did buy a timeshare to see what I'd see on II.  Glad I did and will most likely use for a trade next spring break.  And even there, will probably need to settle on Orlando, versus any beach property in Florida, we will see. Thought I'd be grabbing something at the beach on the East coast a specific week this summer, but just bailed on that idea due to not seeing anything and rented through VRBO. Saw some units that could hold 4 on weeks I couldn't use, but that was it.

Good luck with the education.


----------



## Paumavista (Jun 2, 2012)

I like your post.....and for many of the same reasons I thought in my opinion earlier in the thread (I understand OP won't be changing family size soon (unless he continues to add ; but he's already over the max for MANY condos) My family size goes up and down but I have had a very difficult time using timeshares exclusively....and I didn't even factor in all your points about kids activities and planning a year in advance 



Bikeguy said:


> 1)  Totally agree.  Try it and make sure there isn't something you don't like about it.  I thought I would love Marriott Grand Ocean (MGO) and rented last year. Was looking into buying there or buying Marriott and trading in.  Found out the humidity made Hilton Head in general a place I'll be happy to never visit again in the summer.
> 
> 2) For those with more than 2 kids (like me), type in the city of your choice on expedia or whatever and see how many hotels offer rooms that would fit your family.  I thought it would be very few.  There are more offerings than I thought in many cities.
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 2, 2012)

Steamboatkids said:


> Is rci points something I should look in to?





SOS8260456 said:


> RCI points will just add to your costs and limit your options.


I'm not sure that RCI points would work all that well for you, but for different reasons.

In RCI Weeks, there's usually very little difference between the trading power required for different sized units.  For instance, for a given resort and week, a Studio may be 17, a 1BR may be 21, a 2BR may be 24, and a 3BR may be 27.

In RCI Points, there's a much larger difference in points requirements.  A Studio may be 20k, a 1BR may be 30k, a 2BR may be 45k and a 3BR may be 70k.

As a result, for those of us who are in both RCI Weeks and RCI Points, it's usually most cost efficient to get large units through RCI Weeks and small units through RCI Points.


----------



## Bikeguy (Jun 2, 2012)

1,600,000 for 10K.

This ad was relisted, due to not selling in the past.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130703008285

$8K a year in MF.


----------



## DrBopp (Jun 4, 2012)

*Wrong info*



SOS8260456 said:


> That said.  Keep in mind that when doing an ARP (advanced reservation priority ie utilizing the 13 month priority booking window), you need to have enough points in ONE contract to make the reservation.  For example, we have a 254K contract at Myrtle Beach Seawatch, a 154K every other year contract at the same resort and a 49K contract at the same resort.  We can only ARP for a unit up to the total points in any one contract.  We cannot combine the 254 and the 49 to ARP for a unit 303K unit or say we use 189K from the 254K contract, leaving us with a remainder of 65K (math may be off).  We cannot combine that extra 65K with either of the other contracts to ARP a unit.



Wrong info. If you have multiple contracts at the same resort or region(Myrtle Beach for instance), you can combine points for ARP from different contracts. Also, you can use different use years, provided that the reservation period for the usage years overlap.

Gordon


----------



## uf_gator_87 (Jun 4, 2012)

Steamboatkids said:


> I have 5 children 12years to 3months and hope to have both week stay large units (4br presidential) ...



ARP becomes particularly important when you can only book trips for summer and school holidays.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 4, 2012)

DrBopp said:


> Wrong info. If you have multiple contracts at the same resort or region(Myrtle Beach for instance), you can combine points for ARP from different contracts. Also, you can use different use years, provided that the reservation period for the usage years overlap.
> 
> Gordon



Thanks for posting that Gordon...I thought that that was wrong info, but I didnt have the personal experience to fall back on so I didnt say anything

Now we know


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 4, 2012)

DrBopp said:


> Wrong info. If you have multiple contracts at the same resort or region(Myrtle Beach for instance), you can combine points for ARP from different contracts. Also, you can use different use years, provided that the reservation period for the usage years overlap.
> 
> Gordon



Did they change the policy?  Because we have had personal experience with this in the past and it stuck in my craw at the time.  I don't often get ticked at Wyndham because we have had overall great experiences with them, but I remember this instance because I was really really ticked at Wyndham and then our email to Deanne Gabel at the time confirmed it.  So I know ARP contract combinations was not always allowed.   The theory being that a big sale was needed in order to ARP what you wanted.  I can theororize that the change could have occured when the point values for ocean blvd and the other newer resorts became much higher than Seawatch.  Because at that point very few would be able to purchase a contract for a whole week at the higher point values. 

But even if I am wrong, I still think that given the expensive transfer fee (and I do think $299 is an expensive transfer fee on top of regular closing costs), a contract that covers your base vacation is a good idea.

We are in a point deficet right now, otherwise I would call and play with it.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 4, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Did they change the policy?  ... We are in a point deficet right now, otherwise I would call and play with it.



Interesting.  They used to tell me that contracts for Myrtle Beach could be combined for ARP purposes if the use years were the same.  I just called reservations and the other poster is right on what they are saying now.  All regular year points in Myrtle Beach can be combined if they are available for the dates requested for ARP purposes.  The only catch is reservations cannot do it, they transfer you over to Owner Care who does it.

I wonder if this is a major reason that Myrtle Beach contracts are showing up less often and thoughs that do, get sold at a remarkably high percentage rate to total offered for sale.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2012)

> Did they change the policy?


You might be talking about different things when you say "contract".  I have a sneaking suspicion that you are talking about trying to combine points from two different *accounts*.  For example, if a husband and wife each (separately) own Wyndham points, you cannot transfer points from the husband's account to the wife's account to make a single larger reservation.

In contrast, I think Gordon is talking about owning more than one *deed* in a single *account*.

But, I could well be wrong.  As I never care about or use ARP, I've never looked into it carefully.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 4, 2012)

bnoble said:


> You might be talking about different things when you say "contract".  I have a sneaking suspicion that you are talking about trying to combine points from two different *accounts*.  For example, if a husband and wife each (separately) own Wyndham points, you cannot transfer points from the husband's account to the wife's account to make a single larger reservation.
> 
> In contrast, I think Gordon is talking about owning more than one *deed* in a single *account*.
> 
> But, I could well be wrong.  As I never care about or use ARP, I've never looked into it carefully.



All of our Myrtle Beach contracts (deeds) are in one account.

Interesting about having to call Owner Care to do it.  Also interesting about not being able to combine different use years.  I think it definately had to have been a change in policy because if it could have been done back then Deanne Gabel would have known about it.  Older Wyndham forum members should know who I am refering to when mentioning the name Deanne.  She tried her best to advocate for Wyndham owners before having to leave Wyndham.  To my knowledge, no one has ever really taken her place.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 4, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> All of our Myrtle Beach contracts (deeds) are in one account.
> 
> Interesting about having to call Owner Care to do it.  Also interesting about not being able to combine different use years.  I think it definately had to have been a change in policy because if it could have been done back then Deanne Gabel would have known about it.  Older Wyndham forum members should know who I am refering to when mentioning the name Deanne.  She tried her best to advocate for Wyndham owners before having to leave Wyndham.  To my knowledge, no one has ever really taken her place.



They used to tell me that different use years could not be combined.  They told me today that they could as long as they were regular use year points that covered the reservation date.


----------

